# How to change default camera image software?



## snowcreative (Aug 8, 2004)

Does anyone know a way to change the software that loads when a camera is plugged into the computer? iPhoto always launches when I plug my camera in, but I don't use it. I use Canon ImageBrowser instead, so I'm always having to quit out of iPhoto every time.


___________________
whoops, found the answer on another forum. The setting is in the Image Capture application.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 10, 2004)

When you load the camera, you can select one of it's photo files and then Get Info. Then select the program you want to open those files with. Those files will then open with the program you specify, just remember to check "save change to all" so every one of those files will be open with the program you want.

Also, the first time you open iPhoto you can deselect the option to open all photos in iPhoto.


----------



## bobw (Aug 10, 2004)

Image Capture in your App folder. Open it and go to the Image Capture Menu to Preferences.


----------

